# Rigid Sigmoidoscopy



## racosta (Sep 4, 2008)

Has anyone come across the proper way to code a rigid sidmoidoscopy?  We have several general surgeons and now colon and rectal surgeons who are performing what they describe as Rigid Sigmoidoscopies.  The 2 codes that I am debating on are 45300 and 45330.  Does anyone have any insight?


----------



## mbort (Sep 4, 2008)

45300-45392 is the correct code series to use for the rigid sigs


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 16, 2008)

*45300*

It's *not* my area of expertise, but ...

If they're saying "rigid" I'd use the 45300-327 series.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

